# Wade gigging 6/25



## Sandmanfishing (Jun 12, 2015)

Took some friends gigging that had never been. Water was dirty in spots and it was a little windy to start. We managed to get 6 fish with this being the biggest that I gigged.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice. I havent been in years. Be good to take the kids out there!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That is a nice 22" flounder. 

Thanks for sharing the photo of it and the rest of your gigged flounder.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Good job buddy.. Looks like you have them figured out.. Are all these(to include your previous post) coming from the same general area?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That looks like one of Chris's round 3 prong gig your using


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## Sandmanfishing (Jun 12, 2015)

timjb83 said:


> Good job buddy.. Looks like you have them figured out.. Are all these(to include your previous post) coming from the same general area?


Yes in the same area


----------



## Sandmanfishing (Jun 12, 2015)

Flounder9.75 said:


> That looks like one of Chris's round 3 prong gig your using


it is I love that gig you stick them with that they don't go anywhere.I also have 2 cosson Gigs that I use on the boat


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice! That's a fatty flattie!

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Good eats there brother..


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice catch!


----------



## PreviouslySunshine17 (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice flounder man. That's awesome. Fever up!


----------

